# South Wales Paintshop recommendation needed.



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi guys

Already got one recommendation from [email protected] (thanks Peter) and will be seeing them first thing Friday.

Anyone else have a recommendation for the Bridgend, Cardiff sort of area?

No body work needed just a top drawer sprayer.

Thanks all


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.motorvation.net/Default.htm

They have the contract for Dick Lovett's garages (Porshce, Maserati, Ferrari) in Cardiff. My fathers Cayman had a small problem with it on delivery and they did an excellent job.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> http://www.motorvation.net/Default.htm
> 
> They have the contract for Dick Lovett's garages (Porshce, Maserati, Ferrari) in Cardiff. My fathers Cayman had a small problem with it on delivery and they did an excellent job.


Thanks mate


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

As said Tim, Motavation, George and Reeves and Fullers in that order:thumb:


----------



## PhilW (Oct 27, 2005)

Old School Engineering for me. Up the Rhondda tho.


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

image bodytechnik in swansea tho


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> http://www.motorvation.net/Default.htm
> 
> They have the contract for Dick Lovett's garages (Porshce, Maserati, Ferrari) in Cardiff. My fathers Cayman had a small problem with it on delivery and they did an excellent job.


Think thats where I did my work experience and all the cars were stop on to be honest!

Crap, just realised this threads a month old


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I had a full paintjob done at motorvation and wasn't massively impressed. They are the area's only porsche approved bodyshop tho


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i know its an old thread but still tough to find a decent bodyshop , most just want cheap and cheerfull , only not that cheap tbh for a poor job


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

I think this is one of the problems of having a car that is detailed to a resonably high standard... you go for fresh paint and it comes out looking worse than the older paint on the car because of paint correction work already done.

Not an easy task finding someone up for the challenge.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Would be interested to hear where you went in the end and how you found the service.


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

Any updates on this? Im also looking to get some work done on my car, had a quote from Chris Jenkins Auto Body Spray (City rd Cardiff), seems to know his stuff. Been reccomended by a friend.
He quoted me £280 for front and rear bumper resprays, sound reasonable?


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Tim did use G&R as per my suggestion. He was reasonably happy but i'll let him explain.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Any more news on this? Where are George and Reeves located?

I'd be keen to establish a contact at a really good bodyshop.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Sorry I missed this thread so here is an update.

I went around half a dozen garages for quotes and more importantly a consultation. I had quotes from £100 to £600. 

Motorvation has a cracking set-up and was the £600 quote. The only thing I wasn't happy with was the fact that they wanted to spray in the whole side of three panels. I was hoping to get away with just the door. I was worried I'd end up with poss three knackered panels instead of one.

I went to a few others that I wouldn't now recommend spray my garden fence let alone my car!

It's important to note that a few thought I was mad to have it sprayed as I had done such a goos job with a touch-up pen and wet sanding. 

I went with George and Reeves from Gary's recommendation. I was able to speak with Dell and tell him exactly what I was looking for. He could see the finish on the car and I wanted it as closely as poss to match.

He said he would restrict the spraying to the one door and although couldn't promise he felt he could get a good result. 

Dell works on classic cars and had a Lotus Seven in for spraying when I was there.

Had the car back 6 weeks ago. Well pleased with the results. I had nightmares but am pleased with the outcome.

The colour match is 100%. This is vital especially on Red. All areas properly masked off and a good finish. 

There was a little dullness to the paint and some "swirl" type marks. I got these out very easily on Saturday with my Rotary and some Menz IP finished to perfection with FF on the rotary. Really pleased with the result I got. The weave/peel of the paint is a super match to the original. I did not put any sealant or wax on for 5 weeks aftwewards to let the paint breathe.

There is a little orange peel to some small areas near door edges but not enough to worry about. Maybe have ago at this when I'm more confidence with my wet-sanding.

There was a little overspray on the rear bumper and a few panels which again came off easily with the rotary.

Car wasn't washed as instructed.

Where Dell covered the car there was a bit or "swirling" where the cloth must have moved about, but the car needed a good polish and some correction anyway. Did this on Saturday.

The scratch is 100% corrected.

So overall I am well pleased. The door also had a couple of tiny chips before which was also removed. Might get him to do the front bumper in the future to get rid of a few stone chips when I have a few quid.

I would recommend George and Reeves (Bridgend) but as I only used them I can't comment on Motervation for example as they probably would have done a great job themselves. In truth I feel they didn't want the job as I am such a fuss ar5e!! 

What I do know is there are a few I wouldn't touch with a bargepole!!!

Anyway hope this helps. I'll get a few photos up in another thread when I get a min.

Cheers


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for that. I'm starting to build a good relationship with a sprayer near me who has turned out some great work.. 

a few more jobs and I might start recommending them


----------

